# 2014 Cruze 2.0 Timing belt replacement



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2017)

It is most likely just compression. Same thing happened to me while cranking it by hand. 

The instructions say to only rotate the engine 720* by hand. After that point compression will build up and it will get hard to crank.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

yer good

fire it up and put it in the ketchup


----------



## Tkenall (Aug 23, 2020)

Sounds good thanks for the insight!! One other thing I did notice, the pointer on the tensioner dropped a little bit after I rotated the motor it’s not dead center on that hole more like bottom edge of hole maybe a touch lower. Doesn’t look like it slid back and lost tension tho....should I re-do that?


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

I didn't change it. It's still in range.


----------

